# MECA website down



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Was looking to see if the 2015 schedule has been posted yet and all I get is a "DNN Error" message. Any body know what's going on with it?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Kim Jong-un ?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Would make as much sense as anything else they've done.


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

Site consistently is going through changes. I would base the outage on a possible change. Steven Stern mentioned putting out the new rulebook by the first of the year so perhaps we just might get lucky!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nadcicle said:


> Steven Stern mentioned putting out the new rulebook by the first of the year so perhaps we just might get lucky!


:laugh:


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Anything is possible I guess.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

The DNN error is a software error. Someone get a hold of their webmaster and tell them it's down..


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I didn't think I had Steve's email but found it. He has passed the info on to Jason.


----------

